# Classic FM Hall of Fame 2017



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

What three pieces are you voting for this year?

Going for:

Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto
Beethoven 7th Symphony
Brahms Double Concerto


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Sibelius Violin Concerto

Schoenberg Piano Concerto

Sibelius Symphony No. 7


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

What is the Classic FM Hall of Fame? Are pieces inducted into it?


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Weston said:


> What is the Classic FM Hall of Fame? Are pieces inducted into it?


They do this every year. You vote for three favourite pieces of music and around Easter time it is compiled into a top 300.

First favourite 3 pts
Second favourite 2 pts 
Third favourite 1 pt

They add up the points for each piece from all the voters and thats how they determine the 300!


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

1. Mozart: "The Marriage of Figaro"
2. Mozart: "Jupiter" Symphony
3. Brahms: Violin Concerto


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I looked into this and found that The Lark Ascending by Vaughan Williams has won the top spot three years in a row. There's something odd going on here.


----------



## Armanvd (Jan 17, 2017)

Igor Stravinsky - Rite Of The Spring
Ludwig Van Beethoven - Grosse Fuge
Antonín Dvořák - Symphony No. 9


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

1. Mahler- Symphony No.4
2. Stravinsky- Pulcinella
3. Sibelius- Violin Concerto


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Bulldog said:


> I looked into this and found that The Lark Ascending by Vaughan Williams has won the top spot three years in a row. There's something odd going on here.


Anyone who knows Classic FM will tell you there's nothing odd there at all. TC members aren't quite its audience.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Perhaps we should all vote and skew the outcome. 

I do enjoy The Lark Ascending however.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

I'm not sure if I'll be voting. But in any case, my top three favorites are:

1. Beethoven: Emperor Concerto
2. Liszt: Sonata in B Minor
3. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14


----------



## MadMusicist (Jan 14, 2017)

Interesting! I noticed that the top 6 are all "non movers" from last year. Surely that is more than a coincidence, and the some of the same people must have voted for the same pieces each year. Like Weston, I also wonder if TC members could significantly shift the results if we all voted.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I am with Bettina on :

1. Beethoven: Emperor Concerto
2. Liszt: Sonata in B Minor
and adding:
3: Mozart: Clarinet quartet


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

If I voted it would be:

1. Mahler - Das Lied von der Erde
2. Bach (JS) - St. Matthew Passion
3. Bruckner - Symphony 9 [unfinished version]


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Bit disappointing but should have known Lark Ascending would be no 1.

Nothing wrong with it, quite nice but nothing special!

Would have been happier if Rachmaninov got there instead!


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

1. Symphony 9 - Beethoven
2. Symphony 9 - Mahler
3. Mass in B Minor - Bach


----------



## David OByrne (Dec 1, 2016)

1 Vivaldi - Four Seasons
2 Beethoven - Symphony no 9
3 Mozart - Eine kleine Nachtmusik
4 Justin Beiber - Baby


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

David OByrne said:


> 1 Vivaldi - Four Seasons
> 2 Beethoven - Symphony no 9
> 3 Mozart - Eine kleine Nachtmusik
> 4 Justin Beiber - Baby


I'm surprised you picked Baby above Sorry but you can't go wrong with The Beib.


----------



## quietfire (Mar 13, 2017)

No Bach in top 3 = terrible list.

The ranking seemed to be rigged. I mean the first and the third?

I really like Rach piano concerto no.2 but I am surprised it went so high up to no.2, but even still I would rather it be no.1 than the current one which is just plain weird.

And since when did soundtracks become classical music?


----------



## quietfire (Mar 13, 2017)

David OByrne said:


> 1 Vivaldi - Four Seasons
> 2 Beethoven - Symphony no 9
> 3 Mozart - Eine kleine Nachtmusik
> 4 Justin Beiber - Baby


If you are going to include JB in a list, at least spell Bieber correctly, and put him on top.


----------



## David OByrne (Dec 1, 2016)

quietfire said:


> If you are going to include JB in a list, at least spell Bieber correctly, and put him on top.


Actually I've been doing some thinking:

1 Justin Bieber - Baby
2 Vivaldi - Four Seasons
3 Mozart - Eine Kleine Nachtmusik
4 Beethoven - Symphony no 5


----------



## Ziggabea (Apr 5, 2017)

David OByrne said:


> Actually I've been doing some thinking:
> 
> 1 Justin Bieber - Baby
> 2 Vivaldi - Four Seasons
> ...


While I have no words for that, it IS very indicative of Classic FM :lol:


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

quietfire said:


> No Bach in top 3 = terrible list.
> 
> The ranking seemed to be rigged. I mean the first and the third?
> 
> ...


Let me guess, you're not a regular listener of Classic FM?


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm dumbfounded that my favourites are no-where near the Hall of Fame 2017. Does _no-one_ listen to Boulez, Xenakis and Birtwistle on Classic FM? Well, really!


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

TurnaboutVox said:


> I'm dumbfounded that my favourites are no-where near the Hall of Fame 2017. Does _no-one_ listen to Boulez, Xenakis and Birtwistle on Classic FM? Well, really!


Be happy that they had works by Peter Maxwell Davies on the list. I think the list is interesting since it shows what music people who listen to classical music in England likes.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Sloe said:


> Be happy that they had works by Peter Maxwell Davies on the list. I think the list is interesting since it shows what music people who listen to classical music in England likes.


Fair point, although hardly a typical Maxwell Davies work ("A Farewell to Stromness"). I should have actually looked at the list before posting the above, I suppose.  Although I was making a joke at my own expense.


----------



## quietfire (Mar 13, 2017)

Nereffid said:


> Let me guess, you're not a regular listener of Classic FM?


No I do not trust anyone to curate a playlist for me.


----------



## Jacred (Jan 14, 2017)

Eh...never been a fan of Classic FM. Even less a fan of public polls, but I'd vote for

1. Beethoven Symphony 9
2. Bach Mass in B Minor
3. Justin Bie.....okay, no: Beethoven Emperor Concerto


----------

